# Snail questions and how bad are Nerite eggs?



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

So I'm looking for something to help with Algae in my 20 long Betta community. I'm well aware that my algae issues are due to too much light. I have a Finnex 24/7 Planted + and I let it run on it's around the clock schedule. I really, really don't want to change this, as I just enjoy the heck out of the steady changing light. My Betta has plenty of light protection in the form of a Betta log, two artificial lily pads and a very tall silk plant that hangs over, all at one end of the tank. I've not had much luck with live plants, I've even killed the "beginner plants" and honestly think I don't have the patience, though I may try some Java Moss in the hopes of adding shrimp in the future for fun and algae eating. 

The tank is well cycled and stable. I just have some sort of soft green algae. I actually like the look on my driftwood and stones, but it's a challenge to keep it under control on my silk plants and ceramic decor, etc. so thought I might add some snails, just to help me along. It would be fun to have something new as well. Current stock includes my fat male Betta, several Panda Cory, 6 Flame Tetra (which I have not found to be at all aggressive towards Betta or anything else, just extremely hardy and entertaining), and 6 or 7 Neons. I'm significantly over filtered with two AquaClear 50's. Umm, sand substrate in that tank. I also wouldn't mind something that would do the work of keeping the sand stirred up for me so I don't have to worry about pockets under my sand. 

Nerite sound like the best of the snails at getting the algae, but it seems some people are really bothered by the infertile eggs. Just how bad are they? Do they eventually dissolve or does the number just continue to build until everything is covered and you have to tackle the issue or replace decor? How many would you guys recommend for my 20? Thoughts on other snails or a combination of snails for fun, looks and/or algae? I've been researching, but keep getting confused as to the benefits and drawbacks of each.

Also, any snail suggestions for my Fluval Spec V 5 gallon. It is also well cycled, probably 5+ months of steady readings. Not nearly as big an issue with Algae there. It's in a very shady area and I control the light on that one. It has small, smooth, natural stone as a substrate and currently only one Male Betta. I'd just like to add something extra into that tank. I may actually try shrimp with him. He's a halfmoon dumbo with lots of fin weight, so he's super slow. If not shrimp, then maybe a little snail?


----------



## Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

too much light can be a part of the issue, but algae blooms also happen when the chemical levels are off and there are more nutrients than the plants need. to combat that you need to do larger water changes or more frequent water changes. 

do you test weekly to see how the tank's balance is?


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I quite possibly over feed a little. It's only once a day, but I tend towards too much I fear. There are currently NO live plants at all in there. I killed them all, so kept replacing with silk, LOL! I do test, though less now that the tank has been post cycle so long and I wasn't having issues with any readable nitrite or ammonia. I don't check Nitrate as often as I probably should. 

I do a water change about once a week. It varies, but never more than maybe 12 days. Usually about 25 to 30%. I did nearly 50% this week as I knocked off a bunch of algae and was trying to suck up as much as I could. Anyway, I just tested everything and three days after a 50% change ammonia and nitrite are 0 and nitrate appears less then 5, though not 0. Ammonia and nitrites were reading 0 before my water change, but I must admit I didn't test nitrates.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I was just thinking about Nitrates being less than 5 and how low that is for a tank with no live plants, even after a 50% change. Then I realized I do have plants - algae! I assume it's the algae helping keep them so low. Is that a fair assumption?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Malaysian Trumpet snails work great for stirring up your substrate but they reproduce like rabbits. You'll have way more than you bargained for. Generally you don't see very many during the day though so I don't mind it at all. 

Nerite eggs do indeed get everywhere. They don't fall off, they don't disintegrate away, they just sit there until you remove them. Removing them does take a bit of patience if you want to remove all signs of the egg. I'm usually left with a faint white circle on the object after I scrape the egg off. It's not glaringly obvious so I don't mind. 

I probably wouldn't do more than 2 for your 20 personally, although I'm sure you could get away with 4 or 5. I have one in my 10 gallon and he does a very good job. It depends how fast you want the algae gone, how much snail poop you want to clean up, how many eggs you want to scrape off, and how much work you want to put in to feeding the nerites once the algae is gone. They will only eat real algae, not wafers.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Sabrina! Errrrr, I thought someone else posted that eventually the eggs would dissolve. Bummer. OK, then that's probably out. I'd rather scrape algae then eggs!! The trumpet snails are cute little guys. I'm guessing you could always add an assassin if they got totally out of control?? Do you ever really see them during the day or are they just kind of there to keep your sand turned? Mystery snails are starting to sound better. I wouldn't mind the eggs at the top of the tank that are fairly easy to remove. And they seem pretty entertaining....


----------



## Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

you also might want to consider changing up your snails. 

perhaps going with assassin snails, kill off your current snail population that's producing the egg issue.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If nerite eggs dissolve it would take a very, very long time. I've left eggs in my tank just to see and they're still there 6 months later. 

You could definitely add a couple assassins if the population goes crazy. A couple of my largest MTS are generally out eating detritus during the day, which is something I greatly appreciate having a planted tank and all. No more than 5 at a time unless there's excess food. The rest keep themselves busy under the sand. 

Mystery snails would be your best option if you don't want nerites. I know someone on the forum sells them


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks or the info Sabrinah! Yes, I think I'll probably give the mystery snails a shot. And, I may well see how shrimp do as well in my different tanks with some added moss. At worst, my fish will end up with a healthy snack and at best, I'll find that at least one or two of my boys will let me keep shrimp with them.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Shrimp are definitely fun. Good luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerite eggs have never bothered me. I've had no problem with the eggs dissolving in about six weeks...except on the filter. If the store keeps Nerite in their larger tanks look for the eggs. If there aren't any then 2-to-1 it is inhabited by males.

I bought Mystery Snails from KitKat67 and was very pleased.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Why on earth don't mine dissolve?!? Whether they're on driftwood or glass they don't move. Is there a secret?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have semi-hard water? Maybe that's the reason. What was interesting was they would be gone from Cholla and glass in six weeks or so but it took forever if they were on the plastic filter casing.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My water is fairly hard too. So weird. Apparently I got the snail with the super tough eggs


----------

